# Water Around Base Of Shower After Use



## newfun (Sep 3, 2006)

Has anyone had any trouble with water around the base of their shower after showering? We use a towel and a mat outside the door while in the shower, but still seems to be water around the base. We took it to the dealer to be winterized, and they checked it out and said sometimes the shower doors leak and they caulked some places. Anyone else had this problem? We have a Sydney 30frks


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

magster said:


> Has anyone had any trouble with water around the base of their shower after showering? We use a towel and a mat outside the door while in the shower, but still seems to be water around the base. We took it to the dealer to be winterized, and they checked it out and said sometimes the shower doors leak and they caulked some places. Anyone else had this problem?


I have a Forwinds TT and mine does the same. Hopefully most of them do but I guess we will find out.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

magster,

There can be a couple of possible causes going on.

First, you could just be getting water past the shower curtain. I would recommend looking into a pleated shower door. Not only do they do a much better job keeping the water in, they also free up some room in that already small shower area.

Second, leaking water connections around the shower are not unheard of. There is a small access panel on the front of the tub. If you remove that, you will see all the plumbing. It's not pipe, but P-Tex flexible plastic tubing with hand twist connections. Check to make sure they are all tight and not leaking.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I see you are saying it leaks around the shower doors. Can you identify what model you have?


----------



## newfun (Sep 3, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I see you are saying it leaks around the shower doors. Can you identify what model you have?


 Sydney 30frks


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

First thing I would try is to have one person outside the shower and have another in tthe shower spraying the water at all of the areas that the water could escape. If no leaks show up this way then it is in the hose connections or drain. It is possible that the drain isn't sealed properly to the base of the shower stall. I've dealt with that problem in residential bathtubs before.
Bob


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Good thinking Bob








I would do the same thing

Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We also have a 30FRKS and have noticed some water outside of the shower. I just figured that it was because the door opens out. There is a lip inside of the door that allows some water to come out, I have only had the trailer for a short time, but I don't think that it is alot of water but some.

Gary


----------



## newfun (Sep 3, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> First thing I would try is to have one person outside the shower and have another in tthe shower spraying the water at all of the areas that the water could escape. If no leaks show up this way then it is in the hose connections or drain. It is possible that the drain isn't sealed properly to the base of the shower stall. I've dealt with that problem in residential bathtubs before.
> Bob


thank you for the input. We will try that, and hopefully it is just something simple that needs sealing. Is your drain caulked around? Maybe this is all it needs. Sure don't want anything to hurt our baby. We love it so much.....Only got to use it 3 times before we had to put it away for the winter. That is what happens when you buy it late in the year.. Can't wait to get her out and on the road.








thanks,
Maggie


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I am seeing a pattern here, we also have a 30FRKS and have water outside the shower when used. I have notified the dealer and as soon as we can will take it in. My thought is that the plastic wall at the bottom is not sealed or it is leaking around the door, as Gary said because it opens out.

Does anybody know if the plastic wall panel should have silicone around the base or is this so it can expand and contract?

Steve


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Northern Wind said:


> Does anybody know if the plastic wall panel should have silicone around the base or is this so it can expand and contract?


No caulk at the bottom of the shower walls. The shower "pan" extends upward a ways to prevent the water from going up and out; the wall overlaps this. They leave this joint uncaulked to allow for ventilation behind the wall panel of the shower.

Ed


----------



## ron4jon (Sep 26, 2005)

We have a 2005, 28 FRL-S Sidney and had the very same problem on about the third trip. I took it to the dealer and they fix the problem under warrant and it has been over a year with no more problems.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I, too, was getting water on the floor outside the shower of the 31RQS. I just started using a beach towel, folded in half, for a bathmat, as the door is so large it extends beyond the typical bathmat. No more wet floor. Just hang the towel over the door when done.
Darlene


----------



## scouser (Apr 4, 2005)

sgalady said:


> I, too, was getting water on the floor outside the shower of the 31RQS. I just started using a beach towel, folded in half, for a bathmat, as the door is so large it extends beyond the typical bathmat. No more wet floor. Just hang the towel over the door when done.
> Darlene


Hi,
We also had water around our shower base when the unit was new, I found it leaking between the aluminum frame and shower base it had already been sealed so I re-sealed the glass were it goes into the aluminum frame and where the aluminum meets the base, it was running down the base in one spot and then following around the edge of the base depending if the trailer was leaning one way or the other......haven't seen a drop since.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I have the 30 RLS and it has never leaked ...even when we drug it home with the third holding tank full cause we didn't know it had a seperate handle...it still did not leak.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

[/quote]
Hi,
We also had water around our shower base when the unit was new, I found it leaking between the aluminum frame and shower base it had already been sealed so I re-sealed the glass were it goes into the aluminum frame and where the aluminum meets the base, it was running down the base in one spot and then following around the edge of the base depending if the trailer was leaning one way or the other......haven't seen a drop since.
[/quote]

Mal & Irene, what did you use to caulk with? I tried the usual tub & tile caulk and it a) never dried, b)didn't adhere well. There has to be something better.

TIA

Sluggo


----------



## sew4fun5er (Aug 28, 2006)

Mine only did this "leaking thing" once. That was when I had a definite lean from side to side. Hope it doesn't happen again, but I know where to come if it does. Thanks for the tips.

Lola


----------



## scouser (Apr 4, 2005)

SLUGGO54
Hi, I had a small tube of clear external caulking .....not sure of the brand name but it's been O.K. since.

Regards


----------



## 3cowdogs (May 30, 2006)

scouser said:


> I, too, was getting water on the floor outside the shower of the 31RQS. I just started using a beach towel, folded in half, for a bathmat, as the door is so large it extends beyond the typical bathmat. No more wet floor. Just hang the towel over the door when done.
> Darlene


Hi,
We also had water around our shower base when the unit was new, I found it leaking between the aluminum frame and shower base it had already been sealed so I re-sealed the glass were it goes into the aluminum frame and where the aluminum meets the base, it was running down the base in one spot and then following around the edge of the base depending if the trailer was leaning one way or the other......haven't seen a drop since.
[/quote]

We have a Sydney 27RLS, ours leaked in the same place as scouser's. Did the same re-sealing, no more leaks.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I cannot strongly enough recommend against taking the "just use a towel on the floor" approach until you know for sure the cause. My door does indeed drip some water on the floor when I open it, but it's obvious from the amount and pattern that's where it came from.

When new I had a shower leak that would leave more of a "puddle" on the floor. There is a saga somewhere here in the archives of the three trips to my moronic dealer I had to make to get it fixed. It ultimately turned out to be leaking at the faucet connection behind the wall.

But here's the important points for this thread:

I could remove the access panel on the front of the shower base (31RQS has corner shower, not tub) and watch the water drip down the wall behind the shower when it was on.

I would only get the puddle if the trailer was leaning to the left... otherwise the water was running down the openings in the floor under the shower. Not good!

So, find out where it's coming from and get it fixed if it is really a leak. That's my 2 cents worth.


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> I cannot strongly enough recommend against taking the "just use a towel on the floor" approach until you know for sure the cause. My door does indeed drip some water on the floor when I open it, but it's obvious from the amount and pattern that's where it came from.
> 
> When new I had a shower leak that would leave more of a "puddle" on the floor. There is a saga somewhere here in the archives of the three trips to my moronic dealer I had to make to get it fixed. It ultimately turned out to be leaking at the faucet connection behind the wall.
> 
> ...


I had this EXACT same problem. Water on the floor after shower, but couldnâ€™t find where it was coming from. To make a long story short, it was coming from the hot and cold knob assembly that is attached to the wall. It was not watertight and water was running down the hoses and dripping on the floor (when the trailer was leaning left) and dripping through the access hole when level or leaning right. If you disconnect the water lines and take the assembly off the wall you will see many gaps and holes where water can sneak in. I caulked mine all together and plugging all the holes I havenâ€™t had a problem since. Oh ya, while looking under the shower I found the source of the mouse turdsâ€¦ looked like heâ€™s been dead awhile.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Yup, my 31RQS, too. Had it fixed once, gotta take it in again. Just don't have time right now. Maybe before our next trip, though.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Same here...fixed last Fall under Warranty. Started again (tho' not quite as much water). On the List to be addressed this Spring under the Extended Warranty!


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

Our 30RLS did the same thing. We caulked the area around where the walls meet the base and that corrected the problem.


----------

